Ask HN: Are the new Dell XPS worth it? (thinking about buying the 15“) - simonebrunozzi
======
codeonfire
I don't think so. I got an inspiron touch 4k and a SSD. I never booted
Windows, just swapped the drive and installed Ubuntu. It is probably $500
cheaper than a comparable XPS. I decided I didn't care if the lid more was
flexible and it didn't have carbon fiber. 4k is also not worth it for laptops.
You can't read text at 4k resolution and everything has to be scaled up 2x or
3x to be usable.

------
cft
I have a 2013 13" XPS, and it's the best laptop that I have in terms of
reliability (owned a bunch of IBMs/lenovos/Sony Vaios in the past)

------
brudgers
What features make the XPS attractive versus say a comparable Precision?

